# Snakeheads



## spotted-bass101

snakeheads are fish that eat other fish larger than itself!!they are meateaters and can travel hundreds of miles of ocean.most people believe that snakeheads cannot be able to stop!![incase you put a electric fence around your pond,just kiddin]they can slither on its stomach like a snake.they can live on land for at lease nine hours!!!THATS ALOT!!!many people catch these over-populated creatures almost every day,they do attack humans that fish these dangerous pretators!!Most people let them back into the water{bad idea}because they dont know what the creature is!!do you think they will destroy the population of fish, since they eat fish?

my tip=watch where you swim!!!

:fishGreen:


----------



## MediaHound

I saw a show on National Geographic yesterday about the Northern Snakehead invasion happening in the US now. These fish are taking over many waterways and disrupting the natural fish stocks.


----------



## spotted-bass101

I Know


----------



## Angelfish101

Umm.....


----------



## Guest

I shoot em. sad part is BOWFIN looks ALOT like snakehead and while both are rough fish it gives the bowfin( great fighting fish) less chance of surviving being harpooned.

Yes I bowfish like most catholics go to church.


----------



## phil_pl

i think it is a sweet fish, i was going to get one but they are outlawed on the east coast, though if i see one and its not in a tank im shooting it


----------



## Guest

yep, like many other states. we got em here, infact a 20# snakehead was just caught alst month in wisconsin infact 3 were caught out of the same body of water. they arent illegal to own just illegal to release, if you do relae even the corpse its a federal violation.

USDA,EPA and DNR's across the country have the same laws on the books.

east coast is worse because of that dispstick asian guy who released them into a retention pond in maryland right on he potomac, they left the pond and have now put a big dent in the native species of the potomac. its scary to be honest, that fish is a wild pig not a fish./


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Pictures of this fish anyone? Sounds similar to the mudskippers that can live without water for months, but they are cute and cuddly...lol.


----------



## Guest

here



























I personally as a conservationist think that ANYONE that owns one of these fishes needs an exotic animal liscense due to the voracious appetite and their ability to destroy an eco system in a matter of days.

They can live out of water for days and can "walk" on land.

IMO its the worst invader species of them all


Know the differences


----------



## phil_pl

thats them alright
why dont i see its i in the first picture


----------



## Guest

id look into a bowfin instead. they are kinda similar but dont destory its environment like snakeheads do. meaning they can be kept with other bigger fish even panfish.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

That is one mean looking fish, and it is amazing how much their scales resemble a boa/python.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Guest

mean isnt the word for em, they are down right disturbing fish.

They do taste OK, not great but OK.


----------



## ina1032

OMG, I think I'm going to have nightmares! I'll never forget when I saw my first gar. Ended my enjoyment of swimming in lakes.


----------



## ROCKYSOWNER

hello to all posting on this thread ,i am the owner of a 28" GIANT SNAKEHEAD name rocky ,who has brought worldwide attention in the past 6 months ,i live in ny and baught the fish legally in 1998 i have kept in in a 200 gl tank for that long and as of 2004 i found out they became illegal to own ,unaware of this the dec has come into my home and want to seize and kill my fish ,,what people need to know that there are 29 differnet species of snakehead fish ,there are alot of disturbing rumors about them ,no they cannot WALK on land they can slither back and forth a few feet every 5 min ,they can live out of water for days (in a very moist envirorment) they are a fish and like most they have a slime coat and will dry up and die ,they do attack only the giant is confirmed and they are like any other animal instict and attack when protecting they`re young ,the giant is a tropical species and cannot survive under ice or in a cold climate they will die in cold conditions under 60 degrees ,my story is very intresting and unusuall because of what has happend with the northern snakehead which can survive cold climates and live under ice ,if you would like to know more simply type in ROCKY THE SNAKEHEAD into any search engine and you will find hundreds of articles written ,i can also be reached through here ,mfk or email at [email protected]


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Hey do you have pictures of your fish and tank?

Edit: NM I found one:









I also found this one of another Snakehead with beautiful patterns:


----------



## phil_pl

these are awesome fish i wish they werent illegal down here


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting ROCKYSOWNER! Best of luck to you and Rocky.


----------



## MediaHound

Great pictures of those snakehead fish, thanks. Let's see some more


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Viewer Discretion is advised heavily. But man its freakin cool


----------



## Brittrugger

Very cool fish, you've had him for so long hope it works out.


----------

